# הדירה של עודד



## dukaine

There is a website I visit to watch videos with easy dialogue so that I can practice my listening.  I often get stuck, though, because, even though the conversation is slow, I don't understand all the words.  I'm especially having trouble with the one in the following link.  It's called "Oded's Apartment" (in Hebrew, of course).  There are two lines I don't understand: the one after Oded says, "I have the prettiest apartment in Tel Aviv" and the one after Merav says, "And he gets the best grades.."

It's really short, maybe 2 minutes.  If you guys could help me, that would be great!!


http://www.laits.utexas.edu/hebrew/heblang/html/merav10.html

link approved by moderator amikama


----------



## hebrewman

1."זאת הדירה הכי יפה בתל אביב, איפה עוד תמצאי באלגן כזה".
it's sound to me as he saied: "This is the prettiest apartment in  Tel-Aviv ('this is' rather then 'I have'), where would you find such a mess"

2.והוא מקבל את הציונים הכי נמוכים שם, ויש לו החברות הכי נחמדות בעולם.
I heard that he have the lowest grade  

"and he have the world's nicest friends"


I hope that the sentence you meant


----------



## dukaine

I don't understand the "such a mess" line.  It doesn't make sense if he was just saying that he has the best looking apartment.  

Thanks for writing it out for me!!  The site doesn't provide transcription because they want students to practice the listening.  

Appreciate it so much!!!


----------



## hebrewman

It's normal practice here not to make sense, it's look like you'er an American amd what he use might be refer as "Irony", and also some other sentence was inn this manner. (remember he got the lowest grade!)

  I think some words can be used in negative or positive way according to the text as: "it's going to be a riot" = great party or big distraction depend on your side.


----------



## dukaine

Huh.  OK then.  Thanks so much!  That video was driving me nuts!!  Good to have another native speaker for the forum!


----------



## arielipi

sarcasm and not irony! israelis say *ir*oni or *tzi*ni(phonetic; the ** marks the stress) for sarcastic

sicne i cant get it to work on my pc... ill use the sentences banai brought.

זאת הדירה הכי יפה בתל אביב, איפה עוד תמצאי באלגן כזה
imo: ...where [else] would you....
to me that fits better because hebrewman dropped the 'od' word which means more lit. though here it means else.

והוא מקבל את הציונים הכי נמוכים שם, ויש לו החברות הכי נחמדות בעולם
and he gets the lowest grades/scores [over] there, and he's got [himself] the nicest/sweetest (f.) friends in [the whole] world.


----------



## dukaine

Cool.  Thanks!!


----------



## arielipi

yw mamate!


----------



## hebrewman

Arieli absolutely right, thank for the correction also I agree it's Sarcasm there is some Irony in there as well and there both regularly cunfuse not in vain.


----------

